# Onkyo Formally Announces 3D Ready HDMI 1.4 AVR's



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Onkyo has now officially announced HDMI 1.4 AVR's and HTIB's: http://stereowiseplus.com/2010/03/onkyo-introduces-new-3d-ready-thx.html
Onkyo is starting out with Entry Level AVR's with the TX-SR608 now offering THX Select 2 Certification which is a new feature in the 600 Series of Onkyo's AVR's.

I am looking forward to the announcement of the replacements for the TX-NR807, TX-NR1007, TX-NR3007, and TX-NR5007.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Some interesting times a head then JJ, it is no real surprise that Onkyo will probably be the first to introduce them as they always seem to be a head of the game now a days with superb products!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I must say I am pleasantly surprised to see THX Processing finding its way to Onkyo's 600 Series.
Onkyo has really been on a streak since being the first to offer a comprehensive offering of HDMI 1.3 products. 

Their DTC-9.8 and PR-SC885p redefined what was possible in SSP's. For the first time, SSP's that offered the same cutting edge features and at never before seen price points.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This will be an interesting year for receivers, Onkyo seems to be a leader and the other companies are playing catchup. I just cant see a reason to upgrade as 3D needs to still be improved before I jump in.


----------



## dannieboiz (Apr 18, 2010)

Onkyo always seems to be ahead of the game with video processing over HDMI that's the only reason why I have one.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

dannieboiz said:


> Onkyo always seems to be ahead of the game with video processing over HDMI that's the only reason why I have one.


your not wrong there and they products are very solid indeed, they have also led the way with the new HD audio codecs so it comers as no real surprise tbh.


----------

